# Shipping Acana Lamb & Apple into States



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

So I know the Acana Classics line is coming to the US. Not sure when our local stores will begin carrying it though... Champion had said US would start getting it late Fall/early winter. But well, I have no patience. 

Really wanna try Acana Lamb & Apple and heard Canada already has the new formulas in some stores.

I am not sure how much shipping would cost from Canada to US, but if anyone could tell me how to calculate shipping, and if someone in Canada would be willing to pick up a bag and I'd pay for cost and shipping, that'd be cool. So I can try it now, and since I know it'll be available in the States soon, if he does well, I'll be able to continue buying it.


----------



## Syd (Apr 6, 2011)

You asked a long time ago, but still thought I'd give it a try...
You can order this formula through pet flow.com 
We ordered the big bag yesterday (like you I had been waiting to try this forever for my bullmastiff). It was $68 with free shipping.
We will still be supplementing with some raw beef.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I just ordered through doggiefood.com...new customers are 15% off plus free shipping over $49.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow oldie! Yup all my local stores now carry it.

but thank you


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Btw, your bullmastiff is gorgeous!


----------



## davidburns (Jul 8, 2020)

Jacksons Mom said:


> So I know the Acana Classics line is coming to the US. Not sure when our local stores will begin carrying it though... Champion had said US would start getting it late Fall/early winter. But well, I have no patience.
> 
> Really wanna try Acana Lamb & Apple and heard Canada already has the new formulas in some stores.
> 
> I am not sure how much shipping would cost from Canada to US, but if anyone could tell me how to calculate shipping, and if someone in Canada would be willing to pick up a bag and I'd pay for cost and shipping, that'd be cool. So I can try it now, and since I know it'll be available in the States soon, if he does well, I'll be able to continue buying it.


Hey, i think you can use any errand shipping company to do your work. There are many shipping companies there in USA who will ship your Acana Lamb at reasonable pricing from canada to USA. Recent i used Citizenshipper for shipping my dog food. You can also try them to do shipping of your good. I am sharing their working method which might help you.
Step 1: You need to list your shipment- The first thing you do is outline what it is that you’re transporting, where to, and where from. 
Step 2: Select your driver- As soon as the shipment is listed, within a minutes you should start receiving messages and quotes. All the transporters have gone through an extensive screening process — only the most qualified will contact you. 
Step 3: Before and after accepting their bid, you’ll be able to get in touch with the transporter at your convenience. Any questions that you have or details that remain unclear can be discussed with full transparency. 
Step 4: Give rating and review to them- Customers rely on each other, sharing experiences and promoting those transporters who’ve earned their trust. 

So you can try their errand shipping for your work if you want, i share their working because i liked it hope it doesn't break the forum policies.


----------

